# General > Genealogy >  James Sutherland & Mary Sinclair

## robbain

I am looking for descendants of James Sutherland & Mary Sinclair, my main reason is  in Mary Sinclair as she is the daughter of John Sinclair & Hellen Horn(e) 

Descendants of James Sutherland & Mary Sinclair


                                First Generation

1.  James Sutherland was born in 1805 and died on 4 Nov 1866 in Inver Lybster, 
       Latheron, Caithness, Scotland at age 61. 

  James married Mary Sinclair, daughter of John Sinclair and Hellen Horn, on 8 
      Jan 1836 in Latheron, Caithness, Scotland. Mary was born in 1810 and died 
      on 9 Jul 1893 in Union Inn, Lybster, Latheron Parish, Caithness, Scotland 
      at age 83.

     Children from this marriage were:

  + 2 M     i. John Sutherland was born in 1836 and died on 18 Nov 1897 at age 
                   61. 
  + 3 F    ii. Helen Sutherland was born on 23 Jan 1837 in Latheron, Caithness, 
                   Scotland and was christened on 16 Feb 1837 in Latheron, 
                   Caithness, Scotland. 
  4 M   iii. James Sutherland was born on 3 Aug 1839 in Latheron, Caithness, 
                   Scotland and was christened on 12 Aug 1839 in Latheron, 
                   Caithness, Scotland. 
  + 5 M    iv. Dugald M Sutherland was born in 1842 and died on 8 Sep 1885 at 
                   age 43. 
  6 M     v. Alexander Sutherland. 
  7 M    vi. Adam Sutherland was born on 16 Aug 1848 in Latheron, Caithness, 
                   Scotland and was christened on 27 Aug 1848 in Latheron, 
                   Caithness, Scotland. 
  + 8 F   vii. Christina Sutherland was born on 3 Jun 1851 in Latheron, 
                   Caithness, Scotland and was christened on 9 Jun 1851 in 
                   Latheron, Caithness, Scotland. 

                          Second Generation (Children)

2.  John Sutherland was born in 1836 and died on 18 Nov 1897 at age 61. 

  John married Jane P Ross. Jane died on 7 Nov 1933 in Milton House, Lybster, 
      Latheron Parish, Caithness, Scotland.

3.  Helen Sutherland was born on 23 Jan 1837 in Latheron, Caithness, Scotland 
       and was christened on 16 Feb 1837 in Latheron, Caithness, Scotland. 

  Helen married Alexander Sutherland on 11 Jun 1867 in Lybster, Latheron, 
      Caithness, Scotland. Alexander was born in 1834.

     Children from this marriage were:

  9 F     i. Mary Sutherland. 
  10 M    ii. James Sutherland. 
  + 11 F   iii. Dolina Sutherland was born in 1870 and died in 1947 at age 77. 
  12 F    iv. Josiphine Sutherland. 
  13 F     v. Helen Sutherland. 

5.  Dugald M Sutherland was born in 1842 and died on 8 Sep 1885 at age 43. 

  Dugald married Amelia C Pryde. 

8.  Christina Sutherland was born on 3 Jun 1851 in Latheron, Caithness, 
       Scotland and was christened on 9 Jun 1851 in Latheron, Caithness, 
       Scotland. 

  Christina married Peter Class, son of Cornelius Class and Christina Nicol, on 
      26 Sep 1871 in Inver Lybster, Latheron, Caithness, Scotland. Peter was 
      born on 23 Sep 1842 in Latheron, Caithness, Scotland and was christened 
      on 23 Oct 1842 in Latheron, Caithness, Scotland.

                        Third Generation (Grandchildren)

11.  Dolina Sutherland was born in 1870 and died in 1947 at age 77. 

  Dolina married Donald Bain on 4 Dec 1896. Donald was born in 1856 and died in 
      1938 at age 82.

     The child from this marriage was:

  + 14 M     i. James Bain was born in 1898 and died in 1948 at age 50. 

                    Fourth Generation (Great-Grandchildren)

14.  James Bain was born in 1898 and died in 1948 at age 50. 

  James married Williamina Alice Gunn on 7 Jun 1923. Williamina was born in 
      1901 and died in 1962 at age 61.

     Children from this marriage were:

  15 M     i. Donald Bain. 
  16 F    ii. Dolina Bain. 
  17 F   iii. Isobela Bain. 
  18 M    iv. James Bain. 
  19 M     v. John Bain. 
  20 M    vi. Hendry Bain. 
  21 F   vii. Alice Bain. 
  22 F  viii. Robert Bain.

----------


## fred

> 6 M     v. Alexander Sutherland.


Alexander married Rachel Ferguson at the Forse Inn Latheron on the 1st Oct 1872 when he was 26 and she was 22.

The licensee of the Forse Inn from 1891 to 1898 was an A Sutherland but I don't know if there is any connection, the licensees prior to that had all been Cormacks.

----------

